# Ohio River in Southeast Ohio 4/7



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Hit the river yesterday morning from about 9 to noon. I took a bag full of lures and a bucket full of minnows. I started at a creek mouth and didn't have a single hit. I then traveled down the bank throwing minnows 2' under a float into slack pockets. I picked up 3 SMB and then that bit died. I then tied on a 1/16 oz pink diner shiner jighead and a 2" white paddle tail that I make. It was white bass after white bass for about an hour, nice 12-14"ers but none of the big 16"ers. They would not hit anything other than that pink jighead and white paddle tail, i tried numerous variations of head color and tail color just to see. I ended the day with 30+ white bass, 6 hybrid stripers (2lbs and under), and 3 smallmouth. I also lost something nice, thinking it was a better hybrid. It is starting to heat up, will only get better the next few weeks


----------



## willy heft (Oct 18, 2012)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> Hit the river yesterday morning from about 9 to noon. I took a bag full of lures and a bucket full of minnows. I started at a creek mouth and didn't have a single hit. I then traveled down the bank throwing minnows 2' under a float into slack pockets. I picked up 3 SMB and then that bit died. I then tied on a 1/16 oz pink diner shiner jighead and a 2" white paddle tail that I make. It was white bass after white bass for about an hour, nice 12-14"ers but none of the big 16"ers. They would not hit anything other than that pink jighead and white paddle tail, i tried numerous variations of head color and tail color just to see. I ended the day with 30+ white bass, 6 hybrid stripers (2lbs and under), and 3 smallmouth. I also lost something nice, thinking it was a better hybrid. It is starting to heat up, will only get better the next few weeks


I fished Belleville pool sunday with a partner for 5hrs,we didn't get a bite.Water temps in low 50's,color good.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

WOW! Sounds like fun! 
THANKS for the 'pink n white' tip. ;>)

Not knowing the size of 'THE CREEK' that you were fishing,,,,
did you try going UP & fishing the little holes??

2'-3' variance in depth on the outside of the bends, made all the difference for us. That's where the eyes were caught. Slow drifting chubs.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Me and my 2 brothers fished Bellville last weekend for 3 hours without a single bite.


----------

